# Hans Zimmer Masterclass - Zebra2 Synth



## andreascw (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey people. I'm new to the forum, and in the process of scanning through the threads 

After watching Hans Zimmers masterclass many months ago I bought the Zebra2 synthisizer and studied the manual and every module for a long time. The synthisizer is amazing and sounds pretty much analogue to me. It sounds like pure voltage is pooring through that thing. It is absolutely amazing.

Zebra2 is a synth Zimmer uses in the Batman Trilogy, Inception, Insterstellar and probably more of his scores. (https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra)

I would love to share a song with you all, which has my own Zebra2 synth programming in it, supported by EastWest Hollywood Strings, Brass and their epic reverbs (and some other weird stuff). It sounds pretty cool. Let me know what you think!!

Have a wonderful week! 

https://soundcloud.com/andreas-widegren/lie


----------

